# Did my DR just leave?



## Jms (Feb 4, 2010)

My vision just became very clear and sharp just from out of nowhere.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Jms said:


> My vision just became very clear and sharp just from out of nowhere.


Not sure that your dr is gone for good but that is a good sign of recovery. I started having that happen once in a while and it has just grown until now I have the clear sharp vision every day.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Not sure that your dr is gone for good but that is a good sign of recovery. I started having that happen once in a while and it has just grown until now I have the clear sharp vision every day.


That sounds so wonderful! Thank you for giving me some hope!


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

My vision is always clear and sharp and there is not any fog in my brain and I still have derealization


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

nix said:


> My vision is always clear and sharp and there is not any fog in my brain and I still have derealization


this smiley describes Derealisation very well!


----------

